
Ronin: Experimental Graphic Terminal - tobr
https://github.com/Hundredrabbits/Ronin
======
ktpsns
Very cool! The screenshots look kind-of-retro (like oscilloscopes), but I
guess this is really a window with two panels: A terminal left, the graphics
output right. In scientific computing, there are a lot of explorative GUIs
like this. Today, most of them embed the graphics between the input lines,
such as IPython (matplotlib) or Mathematica.

------
tobr
Video tutorial, showing the interplay of code editing and mouse based direct
manipulation:
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=SgAWGh1s9zg](https://youtube.com/watch?v=SgAWGh1s9zg)

